
Ask HN: How safe is it to order food or any other item online during Covid - kkcorps
Basically, if the delivery person is following the precautions, how much are the chances of surface to surface transmission
======
dylz
Put on some gloves, dump the food onto a paper plate, and microwave it, then
dispose of everything it came in.

~~~
code_Whisperer
What is the best setting for Chocolate Mint Ice Cream?

~~~
dylz
The wipe down the outside if you want to setting

I actually don't like my ice cream entirely rock solid. It's nice if the
outside melts a bit.

